# Netzwerkspiel



## Kampfzwereg (13. Sep 2012)

Hallöchen,


ich wollte nächste Woche mal anfangen ein 2d-Netzwerkspiel zu programmieren. So ein 2d-egoshooter mit zwei Leuten übers netzwerk.
Hat jemand vielleicht einen Tipp , womit ich da anfangen kann um in das Thema reinzukommen. 
Ist sowas realisierbar? 
Ist das schwer? 
Wer Lust hat kann gernen auch auf ein paar gute Szenarien verweisen. Würde aber so oder so noch bei Google gucken.

LG


----------



## BRoll (13. Sep 2012)

Hab sowas auch schonmal probiert.
An sich ist es eig nicht soooo schwer, aber wenn
mans richtig umsetzen will ist es schon kompliziert.

Bei solchen Spielen muss es auf beiden PCs gleichschnell laufen,
dann musst du einen Server&Client programmieren.
Am besten du versucht das Spiel erstmal so zum laufen zu bringen,
indem du default-Werte für eine virtuellen zweiten Spieler nimmst.

Dann muss man schauen wie viel Aufgaben man dem Client bzw. Server gibt.
Dabei würde ich raten die eig Objekte und Abfragen auf dem Server zu machen,
und dann nur Befehle&Steuerungen des Spielers jedesmal dem Server schicken,
und als Antwort Positionen von Spielern,Schüssen und Bild-IDs oder ähnliches.

Dh. der Server gibt nur eine geringe Menge an Daten zurück die ausreicht
um das Spielgeschehen zu zeichnen. So läuft es am flüssigsten.

Und dafür kann man dann am besten einen UDP Server verwenden,
da ja oft was hin und her geschickt werden muss.

Das war mal so das grobe, bei mir hats so funktioniert.
(hab sowas ähnliches gemacht bloß mit Flugzeugen) 

mfg BRoll


----------



## Kampfzwereg (13. Sep 2012)

danke schonmal dafür. Fage : kann ich das ganz normal mit NetBeans ( eine Art Java_editor) programmieren. ALso ich meine jetzt nich den server und den client , sonder eher das graphische. Das ist auch eigentlich der Teil, von dem ich keine ahnung hab. ....


----------



## Hardenberg (13. Sep 2012)

Netbeans ist wie eclipse eine IDE.... somit geht das, sinnvoll ist es IMHO nicht, da Netbeans z.t. properitär ist.... 

Für Eclipse gibt es hingegen sehr viele sehr gute Plugins.


----------



## Kampfzwereg (13. Sep 2012)

properitär ? .... hab halt gehört das eclipse nen billiger abklatsch von netbeans ist. oder würdest du sagen das eclipse das beste java-programm ist?


----------



## Templarthelast (13. Sep 2012)

Wer erzählt dir denn sowas?

Eclipse ist ein quelloffene, anfänglich von IBM entwickelte, momentan wahrscheinlich meist benutzte IDE.


----------



## Kampfzwereg (13. Sep 2012)

ok alles klar dann werd ich das mal ausprobieren. danke trotzdem für den tipp.


----------

